# Poop change



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys. So I have two budgies. One of them has had a change in their poop and I cannot find out who. Anyways. One poops normally and the others poop has changed. Sometimes it's yellow and watery. Other times it's green and watery. Or it has no form at all and just stains the paper. They both eat, play and fly fine. They still groom and sleep with one foot up. Here is some pictures of the poops. Any tips would be great.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest you read the information in this link:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

If you are concerned about the droppings, it would be best to see an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"*


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

If I had that choice I would have taken them right away. Sadly I have no certified avian vet within 500 miles of where I live. There is vets that see birds in my city but they are not certified. I have taken them to every single vet in my city previously and none of them were very knowledgeable about birds.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I agree with faerybee.it's a good idea to get your budgie checked out to make sure it's ok,anytime you see watery or change in color of poop.it be a early warning sign for disease.keep us posted and hope all goes Well.blessings oh dear no qualified vets in 500 m range oh my.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Caboose said:



If I had that choice I would have taken them right away. Sadly I have no certified avian vet within 500 miles of where I live. There is vets that see birds in my city but they are not certified. I have taken them to every single vet in my city previously and none of them were very knowledgeable about birds.

Click to expand...

As the administrator of the forum, I have access to members' information which others do not.

I find it hard to believe there are no Avian Vets within 500 miles of what the system tells me is your location.

If you will please send me a Private Message with confirmation of your city/state I will help you locate an Avian Vet. 

Edit to Add Update:
The OP and I have been communicating via Private Messages. 
This thread is now closed.*


----------

